# Golden Rabbit Snails



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I really love the look of rabbit snails and was thinking it would be a nice change than the typical ones in PetSmart or Petco. Does anyone know where I could get some? I seen some on AB but dont wanna go through all that shipping hassel over seas.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I already asked my friend if she has some. She's from PA. Just awaiting her reply and I'll send you to her if she does sell them.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i live in NY and my petcos and petsmarts don't carry snails ..... =T
I had to order for aquabid


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lupin said:


> I already asked my friend if she has some. She's from PA. Just awaiting her reply and I'll send you to her if she does sell them.


 Thanks Lupin! :BIGkissy:


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Try e-bay for these. You could also search Sulawesi snails – it might bring more up. 

I am in the UK and got mine via e-bay.

One word of warning they WILL eat your live plants. Mine always have algae wafers, but they chose to eat my plants (they do eat the algae wafers but they prefer treats). I used to give them daily treats but stopped as I changed filters and was doing a fish-in-cycle and the treats were messing my water up so I reduced their treats and they pay me back by eating my plants like sulky teenagers (I don’t mind that they eat it and they don’t eat loads; I have 9 and my original plants still survive). 

I have 5 of the green coloured ones (called yellows) and 4 of the yellow ones (called golden). 

My first one when I bought him on a whim (he is double that size now but still tiny)…possibly 2-3cm in length now.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/5030337447/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/5030951590/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/5030954836/

My golden ones (much bigger about an inch and a half in length)…

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/5387767863/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipsydoodlenoodle/5387766839/


If you have any questions then just ask and I can try and help.


----------

